# Rating other drivers poorly...do you do it?



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

So I am an uber driver. I understand how ratings are somewhat important.

Since starting out as a drive about 4 months ago, I've taken my share of Uber rides, and most of the time I just rate 5 stars because I kinda feel like a dick if I don't.
But tonight, I just don't think I can do it. My driver picked me up from the bar I was at...things started out smoothly. He started taking a route that isn't exactly normal, but I know one or two other Uber drivers have taken (I frequent this bar fairly often, so I know there are multiple ways back to my place). But then, about halfway through the ride, he took a completely new and different route, way out of the way...and I was like, what the ****? But I didn't say anything, because I knew the app would re-route him at some point.
After speeding a significant amount of the way, running a stop sign, and then totally missing the turn to my street, I am finally home. I just can't bring myself to rate him 5 or even 4 stars. I'm debating what I should really give him. Does this make me an ass? Or should I take safe driving serious? I would never drive the way he did, especially not with passengers in my car.

What say you? Have you ever given another Uber driver a poor rating because of shitty/unsafe driving?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> So I am an uber driver. I understand how ratings are somewhat important.
> 
> Since starting out as a drive about 4 months ago, I've taken my share of Uber rides, and most of the time I just rate 5 stars because I kinda feel like a &%[email protected]!* if I don't.
> But tonight, I just don't think I can do it. My driver picked me up from the bar I was at...things started out smoothly. He started taking a route that isn't exactly normal, but I know one or two other Uber drivers have taken (I frequent this bar fairly often, so I know there are multiple ways back to my place). But then, about halfway through the ride, he took a completely new and different route, way out of the way...and I was like, what the &%[email protected]!*? But I didn't say anything, because I knew the app would re-route him at some point.
> ...


Rate them honestly and give them what you feel they truly deserve.
I've ridden twice as a rider. Normally it would take very little to get a 5 and a tip. Both got a 1 and no tip.They deserved worse in my opinion.Lose no sleep over it. They gave it to themselves,not the other way around.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Rate them honestly and give them what you feel they truly deserve.
> I've ridden twice as a rider. Normally it would take very little to get a 5 and a tip. Both got a 1 and no tip.They deserved worse in my opinion.Lose no sleep over it. They gave it to themselves,not the other way around.


Wow. What did the drivers do to deserve such a fate?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

bmedle said:


> Wow. What did the drivers do to deserve such a fate?


Long story short. 1st driver unfriendly & smoked during the ride. Reckless driving skills and then sat in my driveway 20 minutes after dropping me off. Not sure what he was still doing there. Weird. Finally went out and told him to leave.

2nd driver was loudly jabbering away on his speaker phone in his native language (Indian?) the entire ride. Bad route as well.. After dropping me off he drove another 8 miles before ending the trip, costing me much more than what I should of paid. I complained to Uber and they did adjust the bill properly. They also said they would deal with the driver. What if anything they actually did who knows.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I gave a ride to someone living 3 miles from me who is a driver. Very friendly guy. Magically I had a 1 star the next day.

A driver friend said that maybe it was him, that some drivers low rate because they foolishly believe it will drive away competition.

Later that day somehow I picked up this guy's wife! We talked about Lyfting, and oh yeah I drove your husband yesterday... The next day I magically had another 1 star rating.

No proof it was them. And both rides were friendly, upbeat, positive. But I live close by and I have never been matched with either since, so it makes me wonder.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> . . . sat in my driveway 20 minutes after dropping me off not sure what he was still doing there.


Here's a tip for the new drivers (or older ones too, I guess): *Don't hang out at your dropoff location. Ever. *If you need to screw around with your phone or do something on the app or whatever, drive away and then stop. It can be kind of creepy for many pax, and you don't want your GPS data showing that you dwelled in a person's driveway for 20 minutes.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I grapple with that as well. I generally 5 star an Uber driver, unless they do something really atrocious.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've taken about seven rides. One of the drivers I wasn't really happy with. He was a speeder and almost got in an accident. Plus he had a stinky air freshener in his car. I gave him a 5-star. If I had him again it would probably be a 3-star.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Have rated plenty of drivers 1*.

Example

1 - Accept the job but not move forcing me to cancel. I rebook and the same driver accepts the job on a higher surge, then moves towards me. I complain and get refund.
2 - Driver calling to confirm destination.
3 - Driver giving me 1* cause I am going to a destination which they thought I would not go to for example train station not airport.
4 - Driver putting their phone on their lap. Seriously I got picked up by one guy who was on a video call, snap chat, gps blaring instructions and about to run into a bus.. seriously?

A lot of dodgy drivers out there.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> So I am an uber driver. I understand how ratings are somewhat important.
> 
> Since starting out as a drive about 4 months ago, I've taken my share of Uber rides, and most of the time I just rate 5 stars because I kinda feel like a &%[email protected]!* if I don't.
> But tonight, I just don't think I can do it. My driver picked me up from the bar I was at...things started out smoothly. He started taking a route that isn't exactly normal, but I know one or two other Uber drivers have taken (I frequent this bar fairly often, so I know there are multiple ways back to my place). But then, about halfway through the ride, he took a completely new and different route, way out of the way...and I was like, what the &%[email protected]!*? But I didn't say anything, because I knew the app would re-route him at some point.
> ...


 I know that this answer is totally late, but I really hope that you rated him honestly, because it sounds like this guy was a complete idiot in many different ways .

I'm sure he was trying to long haul it, I really wish you said something at the point where he was taking a totally different route that made no sense, he probably didn't realize that you were paying attention or that you're a driver yourself. I mean, it doesn't take much as a driver to get five stars, Just drive safely, have a semi-clean car, be friendly, and navigate well. It sounds like this clown achived none of the above!

Don't feel guilty giving him less than five stars just because you're a driver as well. It's not your responsibility to get him to do a good job at Ubering, it's his responsibility and if he's not doing a good job, you should treat it as such.



joffie said:


> Have rated plenty of drivers 1*.
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't down-rate someone if they're calling for the destination; sometimes I'm stuck in shiteous traffic and it's nice to know the destination ahead of time so I can plan out a good route (while still stuck in traffic before picking up pax) in an effort to avoid as much additional traffic as possible. I don't call for the destination because I am going to cancel if it's not up to par (whatever that would be ), and I don't even have my LAX placard so I'm never calling people who are waiting at the airport for a pick-up.

I like to use anytime that I'm stuck in traffic productively, whether that's planning out a semi-decent route to take, or reading UberPeople. 



bmedle said:


> Here's a tip for the new drivers (or older ones too, I guess): *Don't hang out at your dropoff location. Ever. *If you need to screw around with your phone or do something on the app or whatever, drive away and then stop. It can be kind of creepy for many pax, and you don't want your GPS data showing that you dwelled in a person's driveway for 20 minutes.


I think you may need to grow a thicker skin or learn not to be "creeped out " by such a benign act; sometimes drivers need to do things on our phones before pulling out into insane traffic so we take care of things that need to be taken care of in the general location where we dropped a passenger off. If my passenger doesn't like it, they can eat donkey balls.

Pax don't have a monopoly on my car or where I want to deal with something on my phone before I get back on the road, and I would never ever think twice as a passenger if my driver decided to stay parked on the side of the road near where he dropped me off. Once the ride has ended, we are no longer involved in an exchange of any kind and we most likely will never encounter one another again. It's all public space; passengers don't have a claim on their destination's one-block radius.

You should try to get over this perceived creepy issue, it really shouldn't be your hill to die on.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Here's a tip for the new drivers (or older ones too, I guess): *Don't hang out at your dropoff location. Ever. *If you need to screw around with your phone or do something on the app or whatever, drive away and then stop. It can be kind of creepy for many pax, and you don't want your GPS data showing that you dwelled in a person's driveway for 20 minutes.


That happened to me... I took an Uber home while my car was getting brakes and tires and the dude sat outside my house for a good 10 minutes. I was waiting for him to come in and murder me because I didn't tip him hahaha It was creepy and I actually felt the need to lock my doors after the first 2 minutes.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I think you may need to grow a thicker skin or learn not to be "creeped out " by such a benign act; sometimes drivers need to do things on our phones before pulling out into insane traffic so we take care of things that need to be taken care of in the general location where we dropped a passenger off. If my passenger doesn't like it, they can eat donkey balls.
> 
> Pax don't have a monopoly on my car or where I want to deal with something on my phone before I get back on the road, and I would never ever think twice as a passenger if my driver decided to stay parked on the side of the road near where he dropped me off. Once the ride has ended, we are no longer involved in an exchange of any kind and we most likely will never encounter one another again. It's all public space; passengers don't have a claim on their destination's one-block radius.
> 
> You should try to get over this perceived creepy issue, it really shouldn't be your hill to die on.


I re-read my post several times, and nowhere did I say that I found it _personally_ disturbing. I''m talking about it from the perspective of the pax (many of whom think we're rapists and other types of degenerates). It's a risk mitigation strategy. Notice the amount of sexual abuse accusations currently swirling around seemingly everywhere? I'm willing to bet that there's a few false ones among the pile. Don't think you're immune.

Just so it's clear: I am a driver. I also have a dashcam. Call me paranoid.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This summer was the first time I've used Uber very much -- for a vacation trip to San Francisco and Yosemite National Park. We were in SFO for 5 days and only had a car the last day, so we took about 12 Uber rides there, plus two airport rides here.

Before I went, I thought about what kind of pax I was going to be. I determined several things:

Obviously toes to the curb
5-stars for every driver unless there was something really wrong (vehicle safety, driving safety, rude asshole, etc)
$5 tip on X rides; $10 tip on XL rides (this comes from my experience driving other Uber drivers here in Miami -- I have never received a penny in tips from other drivers).
Not telling the drivers that I am a driver (only violated that once in SFO)
We took XL rides to MIA, from SFO to our hotel downtown, and home from MIA. All of those were excellent -- 5*, $10 tip.

In SFO, we did 11 X rides, and one Select ride (not sure why). All of the X rides were very good -- 5*, $5 tip.

The Select ride, in a Benz, was sub-marginal. The car was clean, and nice, but had about a 24" crack in the front windshield. To me, that's a serious safety issue, and it really makes me wonder what kind of shape the rest of the car is in. The driving was fine, but the driver whined about Pool for the entire trip. I didn't think we'd ever get there.

I could easily have given that driver less than 5-stars with a clear conscience. He's a crybaby who I don't want to listen to whining, and he doesn't drive a 5* car -- not with that windshield. OTOH...he's a full-time guy supporting a large family (5-6 kids) and his rating average was 4.62 or something like that. The ride was definitely substandard, but I didn't want to hurt the guy. I gave him a gift of 5 stars, but no tip. First, and hopefully the last time, I have not tipped an Uber driver.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I ended up giving him 2 stars. I don't think he was trying to long haul it...because I saw him looking at the nav app, and like it was confusing him. I think he just doesn't know how to follow directions well.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have done about 12 as a rider. Only one wasn’t 5*.

Dirty car in and out, no phone mount, swerving while looking down at the phone in his lap, also kept mentioning how tired he was, and the kicker, no uber stickers. 3*

Luckily it was only a 15 minute ride.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Long story short. 1st driver unfriendly & smoked during the ride. Reckless driving skills and then sat in my driveway 20 minutes after dropping me off. Not sure what he was still doing there. Weird. Finally went out and told him to leave.
> 
> 2nd driver was loudly jabbering away on his speaker phone in his native language (Indian?) the entire ride. Bad route as well.. After dropping me off he drove another 8 miles before ending the trip, costing me much more than what I should of paid. I complained to Uber and they did adjust the bill properly. They also said they would deal with the driver. What if anything they actually did who knows.


Know they are legend drivers lol


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

I gave the drivers 5s. Only been a passenger twice. A badge too


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Guess no one knows how the 5-star rating was conceived and its intended use, not mention rationally or properly.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

As a driver I would overlook a lot of things. I would not hold one wrong turn against anyone. Nor would I hold some dirt on the floor or seat against them, etc.

If I thought the route they were taking was bad I would politely ask them about it to see what they said. The only way they would get less than 5* for their route would be if it were obvious they were trying to long haul me.


----------



## Sonoran Hot Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

I struggle with this as well. Here's how I rate:

4 stars:
Drivers whose car smells like an ashtray, as in the driver clearly smokes inside the car regularly.
Drivers who are outwardly rude and have an unwarranted attitude.
Drivers who cannot seem to follow the map, in the sense of one wrong turn after another. This has literally only been a problem with one driver in particular, who I had to correct the entire way to my destination since he kept going in the wrong direction.
Drivers who do not seem to understand basic driving procedures and laws, such as making dangerous lane changes without looking, stopping where there is no stop sign or red light, not stopping where there is a stop sign or red light, and anything else that potentially puts me in danger.

No rating: Anything other minor issue.
5 stars: Everything else.
Occasionally I've ridden with a driver who clearly only recently started, so I'll usually try and initiate conversation with them ("How long have you been driving?"), and sometimes they'll ask questions, or they'll mention a problem or challenge and I'll respond with my own experiences. I've also had some drivers that didn't fully understand how to use the app (understandably), like one woman who got a request for the next trip when I was still in the car. She sort of freaked out, so I just explained to her how it works, and then I gave her 5 stars.

So basically I try and give everyone 5 stars unless it's dangerous or disgusting, and then probably 4 stars. (Is not rating even an option anymore?)


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

No, I won't rate driver as long as I do not understand what the heck the 5(-)star(s) stand(s) for? Who is qualified to rate driver(s) under what guidelines?


----------

